# used or cheap RV Awnings and generators



## lms0509 (Jun 14, 2002)

I have a friend who recently rebuilt an '76 winnebago RV that was used as a class room and is interested in finding a used awning that could be used on it or an inexpensive new one.  Plus they are looking for a quite portable generator that can be used as well.  The generator they now use even with a special muffler is too loud and heavy for then to use conviently.  Any suggestions would be appreciated.  They do have an airconditioner installed so the generator would have to be able to power that as well as their electrical system for using at sites with now power hookups.

Thank you


----------



## fjohn56 (Jun 15, 2002)

used or cheap RV Awnings and generators

I would suggest that your friend look at website's for Honda, and Suzuki, and Yahama for the type of genset that he wants. They all seem to have small packages that put out alot of power, at least, according to their brochures. Or, go to the nearest Walmart, Target,Home Depot, Lowes, and check out what they have. Sorry if this isn't much help, but it is the best I can think of at the moment.


----------



## Butch (Jun 15, 2002)

used or cheap RV Awnings and generators

IMSO,    This site may be  helpful.
[urlhttp://www.rv.net/obsolete/index.cfm?action=group&groupid=1][/url]

Happy Motoring, Butch @ Nancy Lake, Alaska


----------

